# Workbench/Desk Light



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I have very poor light over my workbench and cannot add anything to the ceiling. I looked around for some type of light and most of the ones that appeared to offer sufficient light were over $100 and had a relatively narrow illumination area.I found the following for about $52 and ordered it - Plant LightI feel like the smartest monkey in the room, it's everything that I could want! Check it out, perhaps it will work for you.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You might also consider a ''swing-arm magnification lamp'' - they are great for looking at small stuff and working on it at the same time....


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I already have one of those but it was insufficient to the task. Between that magnifier with light and the grow light I have almost enough light for my old and tired eyes. Occasionally I still need to use an LED flashlight to illuminate some "shadowed" parts in the recesses of the item I'm working on.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

LED Headband


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

The light should work nicely, good "daylight" and broad distribution. 

You may eventually want to replace the frame with a desktop shelf or hutch unit, to get some shelf space where the crossbar is. 

Regardless, it seems like a nice price for the kit.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a swing arm one with a good magnifier in the middle with a circular flourescent bulb wrapped around it. I also have a regular swing arm with no magnifier.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I also have a swing arm Magnifier with a lamp in it. But I also have a Goose Neck Lamp the clamps to the edge of my workbench which I use when more concentrated light is required. It has a spring loaded clamp that is easy to move. I got it at Home depot 

JJ


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I see we all have a lot in common beside trains, we can,t see to good. Where did I leave my glasses?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

At least you have glasses Pete!!! 

With one of the magnifiers...one may not need to use their glasses - when you find 'em!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't know whatcha talkin' about, my focal point is now longer than my arm.... and out there everything is too small. 

Congrats on the cheapo grow light, but watch those ear hairs.... but I kid. 

John


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

John:

Yeah, I plan on combing the hair from my back, ears and eyebrows up onto my balding pate. Lovely picture ain't it?


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I got one of those 100 watt LED chips, made the power supply, and attached the chip to a large old computer heat sink with fan. 

Bright as all hec. 

I am younger and already getting the long forehead.. When my forehead gets long enough ill be getting wax to polish the chrome dome...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By **** Habilis on 01 Nov 2013 09:58 PM 
John:

Yeah, I plan on combing the hair from my back, ears and eyebrows up onto my balding pate. Lovely picture ain't it?

Pretty as me training my nose hairs to fill out my mustache....









Genteel folks to be sure.

John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 01 Nov 2013 11:21 PM 
Posted By **** Habilis on 01 Nov 2013 09:58 PM 
John:

Yeah, I plan on combing the hair from my back, ears and eyebrows up onto my balding pate. Lovely picture ain't it?

Pretty as me training my nose hairs to fill out my mustache....








Genteel folks to be sure.

John
Um... welcome back, John...


----------

